# Weather watch, how much to cut



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

Hello guys,

So I usually cut one day and try to bale it up on the 4th day. Watching the weather close I won't cut if I usually won't if I don't have less 30 % chance of rain in the next 4 days.

How about you guys??

Or How much to cut on a daily basis? If one cuts 30 acres a day in 3 days you have 90 acres to bale. If the baler breaks down you loose a day it could put you into a rain day for the last 30 acres.

I usually use good sound balers but skimp on the cutters. Some gate holes and field size can limit the size of cutter you can use. 
I suppose it is better to use 2 reg size cutters rather than one big one.

Does anyone ever compensate customer of hay is lost to rain .

Just some thoiughts

Robert


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

I cut a small section of hay this past weekend. No rain in the forecast for 5 days. It rained for 3 hours the day after I cut . I try to do the same with not cutting if the forecast is calling for rain, but my cows will eat this alfalfa;P


----------



## nwks baler (Jul 18, 2008)

I do not worry much weather forcasts, they are wrong to often. When the alfalfa is ready to cut I cut. Swathed 400 acres in the last two days. If I sit around worrying about rain I would never get done.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

We cut about 40 ac a day.Wheatherman can't predict s---.If we get to much on the ground we will hold off a day or two to get caught up.


----------



## chadl (Mar 23, 2009)

if its my own I watch the weather. If its a customer I let them know weather is coming and if they still want to go we go.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

I agree with Chadl I let the customer call the shots on rain.

It rains here every other day. It seems


----------



## C_Evensen (May 27, 2009)

I've been watching this site for a year and it seems to be accurate for this area..... NOAA's National Weather Service.....
not everything is 100% accurate but at least its a gauge.....Chris.....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm starting look at NOAA's weather more and more lately. They seem to be getting it
closer around here lately.

Here's their big radar picture, better have a good internet connection before clicking on it:

NWS - National Mosaic Enhanced Radar Image: Full Resolution Loop

Looks like the Midwest is in good shape today. We've had rain everyday since last Sat. 
anywhere from .25-.5". Some places 2 counties over have got 10-12" since Sat.


----------



## CantonHayGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm more constrained by equipment and manpower so I watch the weather real close. The only equipment I have that is mine are my two tractors and a rake. A friend of mine is good enough to let me "store" his sickle mower at my place, so I have that. Now that my son is in boot camp (and then tied up for the next 4 yrs.), i have to drum up manpower. The guy who bales for me prefers to do it on weekends because he farms and drives a cement truck during the week.

Had hopes of cutting and baling this weekend because we had a window of about 4 or 5 days where no rain was going to be threat. Contacted everyone about a week before I planned on cutting to let them know and then as the days drew closer, the window got smaller; it even drizzled most of the day on the day I was going to cut. Had 3 gorgeous days Thurs., Fri. and yesterday, but with overnight temps of 40's and 50's I wouldn't had enough time for curing. Frustrates me...... one of these days I WILL have a baler and accumulator so I can get my measly little 13 acres done by myself.


----------



## chadl (Mar 23, 2009)

I live by the noaa weather forecasts. They are usually pretty dang close.


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

I do pay attention to what the weather guys say, but I don't take it as law. If they're talking unsettled air masses and rainy for the next few days, usually hold off. Same for super hot daytime temps, usually means storms over night. Chances of scattered showers on the other hand...

For my own work, I care about rain, for custom work i take orders from them, but give my opinion if asked. I've custom cut in the rain before, he felt it was better to cut it wet than to let it keep maturing(silage for a dairy btw). All the better. Get paid to cut someone elses in the rain so I can cut mine in the sun.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I also use the NOAA data the 6-10 day & 8-14 day comes our about 3 pm CDST. Just be aware the nature of the beast is such that a surprise can sneak up. A forecast out beyond 36 hours is a lot of conjecture.

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/610day/610prcp.new.gif

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/814day/814prcp.new.gif

http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/medr/DAY3_POP_wbg.gif & you can change the day 3 to a 4,5,6,& 7.

Tabular Weather Forecast for 31.09N 97.39W (Elev. 646 ft) This is a good hour by hour forecast that you can modify for your needs, after you adjust it for your location. I forgot how I got this though.

From Ag Weather Information service I get this kind of information. AWIS.com : Consulting, Data & Forecasts for Ag, Energy, Retail and Industry

AWIS Weather Services, Inc.
Agricultural Weather Forecast For Texas
Produced at 12:13 PM CDT on Wed Jun 3, 2009

Forecast For Texas_Panhandle

Thursday Friday
Average Value 06/04/09 06/05/09
------------- -------- --------
Lowest Relative Humidity % 30 22 
Hours of Sunshine 10 7 
Morning Wind Dir/Speed MPH S/10 SW/15 
Afternoon Wind Dir/Speed S/14 SW/14 
Pan Evaporation (Inches) 0.32 0.40 
Drying Potential HIGH VERY HIGH 
Solar Radiation (Watt-Hrs/SQ M) 6182 5303 
Dew Intensity/Dryoff Time NO DEW NO DEW 
Nighttime Precip Amount 7PM - 7AM 0.00 < 0.10 
Likelihood of Precip 7PM - 7AM UNLIKELY ISOLATED 
Daytime Precip Amount 7AM - 7PM 0.00 0.00 
Likelihood of Precip 7AM - 7PM UNLIKELY UNLIKELY 
also

Agricultural Weather Information Service, Inc.
HayBaling Harvest Forecast For Texas
Produced at 12:13 PM CDT on Wed Jun 3, 2009

Using Forecast Atmospheric Relative Humidity

Forecast For Texas_Panhandle

Thursday
Average Value 06/04/09
------------- --------
Lowest Relative Humidity % 30
Hours MARGINAL/FAVORABLE 8AM-11AM 
Hours MOST FAVORABLE 9AM-11AM

The only problem I see is this information is for baling during the day. But the NOAA hour by hour forecast should work for you. Just remember it is all rounded up or down and for a foot print not a spot forecast.

Then again this one is reported between 5 & 5:30 both AM & PM

AWIS Weather Services, Inc.
7 Day Probability of Precipitation Forecast
Produced at Wed Jun 3 08:30:45 AM CDT 2009

For the 24hr period ending 6pm Central Standard Time of the indicated
day, except the first day of the morning forecast which is for the 12hr
period ending 6pm Central Standard Time.

Wed Thu Fri Sat Sun Mon Tue Wed 
STATION 06/03 06/04 06/05 06/06 06/07 06/08 06/09 06/10 
-------------------- ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- 
Northwest Texas
Amarillo_AP 20 10 16 11 18 17 18 22

Cost over a dollar a day to subscribe.

You can contact Karl at [email protected] or the to whom it man concern at [email protected]


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

. One thing about the 6-10 day and 8-14 day forecast. The adjustments are referenced to the historical rain potential for those dates and locations.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We just got .25" downpour and they're saying by Friday we could get 2-3" more. Looks like I'm going to be baling those Oats and it's going to look like straw by the time I can get in there. I think we're going to plant about 15 acres of Fescue or Orchard grass on one field so when we have weather like this it hold up the equipment. Placed an order 20 bags of soybeans and 3 bags of Millet yesterday for fall hay. Now if we can get it in before they do something to my back otherwise my wife is going to have to do it all, she can handle I just hate that she has to.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

Still raining here. Nothing planted, 15 acres baled, not good.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Finally missed some rain here, 200 acres of alfalfa cut and baled (last 40 acres was [email protected]@t though). 25 acres of corn planted, started working dirt today, planting tomorrow, no rain until Monday (40% chance). Everybody and their brother calling wanting hay cut and baled.


----------



## chadl (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice Job HayBaler 101. We cant get a dry spell now for nothing since its been time to cut. I am cussing silently but will be screaming soon. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm sitting here watching a monsoon right now. I'm beginning to wonder if it's going to let up. It's suppose to be dry over the weekend but rain is coming back in next week. I think we're to give up on our largest field of for hay and just combine it and get up the straw, if the rain lets up enough for that.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow! We have actually got dust in the fields. First time all year. Got 70 acres corn planted today, 70 more to go for tomorrow and then switch to beans.


----------

